# Power Seat(s)?



## Rocknik (Nov 18, 2004)

On the 02 3.5 SE, if the car has power seats are both front seats supposed to be power? or only the drivers?


----------



## Rocknik (Nov 18, 2004)

Rocknik said:


> On the 02 3.5 SE, if the car has power seats are both front seats supposed to be power? or only the drivers?


19 views and no reply... noone here has an 02 3.5 se with power seat(s) ???


----------



## RebelinRI (Nov 9, 2004)

Ok..... I'll go first. I have a power seat on my 02 SE. The passengers seat has no power. This is the way I got it from the dealer and they said it had drivers power "seat". I have never seen two power seats in an Altima but what do I know! Maybe I'm wrong. Ask you local dealer.

AMF

Rebel


----------



## Rocknik (Nov 18, 2004)

RebelinRI said:


> Ok..... I'll go first. I have a power seat on my 02 SE. The passengers seat has no power. This is the way I got it from the dealer and they said it had drivers power "seat". I have never seen two power seats in an Altima but what do I know! Maybe I'm wrong. Ask you local dealer.
> 
> AMF
> 
> Rebel


No, thats great cause i bought my car used (private seller) and wasn't sure.. 
Thanks for the help..


----------



## Chokeu (Nov 7, 2003)

I have a 03 Alty 3.5 and it is fully loaded with leather int. and such. It has only a power drivers seat as well. I wish it came with a power passenger seat too!


----------

